# Does anyone have a Wii?



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

Do any of you have a wii? My DH finally got one about a month ago, and we love it. The handheld controls are so much easier than the traditional ones. I'm really into the tennis and also the fitness option.

Any opinions out there??

love

Camilla


----------



## sharonm (Feb 21, 2007)

Errrr what is a wii ?

Sharon x


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

A Wii is the a games console - made by Nintendo


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Hi

we have got one...its great when we have a few friends round.  I love the bowling, find the baseball really tough and as for the boxing...it is a proper workout!!  

I have got dh the brain academy game for his birthday so hoping that will be good too

xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm desperate for a Nintendo Wii!! But finances aren't very good at the moment so having to save.

I want to get that 'Trauma Room' game where you are a surgeon   looks well cool. I've always wanted to be a doctor  

I'm not into the sporty games really.


----------



## zanne.. (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi  

I bought dp the wii for christmas, he kept reminding me to pre order it   Guess how we spent our christmas day, we both went back to work aching from playing it so much. Love the tennis and mario strikers football is excellent and i don't even like football. Most playable games console i think out of all of them. Think they are bringing out a fitness game next year which looks good.

Z xx


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

OMG

we went to a friends and played bowling for the night the next day i made DH come out with me so i could buy one, we love the bowling, tennis and boxing major upper body workout baseball good but blinking hard to get ball in keeps saying fowl ball!!!!!! i have also got sonic but still trying to figure that out    

not playing at mo as on 2ww and thought it a bit too much exercise as i work up such a sweat 

def recommended for wii virgins 

anthea xxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I got one      I love it. Just got a new game Rampage


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks like I can get my Wii 

I sold my DS Lite and 3 games (Only 8 months old) and my old Funky Samsung mobile phone.

I also had money for my birthday too so I have enough pennies to get it!


----------



## SAMW (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi 

DH bought me my wii a few months ago. I love the tennis, boxing and bowling. I also have the sonic game but not too sure about that one. DH has rampage and loves it. I also have the wii play and like the target practice.

Sam xx


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

sam

i have sonic too cant get very far on it yet though find it hard making sonic jump when you have to tilt console forward quickly do get my drift


----------



## SAMW (Aug 11, 2004)

Anthea

I know what you mean, it really hard to get to grips with it. I will just have to play more  

Sam xx


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

sam

yeah me too not been playing recently as been on 2ww thought it would be too energetic esp the boxing PHEW work up a sweat with that


----------



## SAMW (Aug 11, 2004)

Hows the 2ww going? How long have you got left hun? Wishing you all the best hun and sending you     

Sam xx


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

sorry should have said 2ww over thursady and was BFN so should have played on wii afterall      well 3 months till can have tx again so can start playing and maybe shift weight gained from tx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I have my Wii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I've played the Boxing...OMG it's great for relieving the Clomid moods! Just being able to hit someone      

My arms are killing me..shows I've had a good workout. The old bingo wings will be gone in no time


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

Ive got a Wii!! i think thier good fun! im getting my brother and sister one 4 xmas! x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I was a bit dubious about selling my Nintendo DS and buying the Wii...But now I have it I'm glad I did sell the DS! Much more enjoyable to play.

Still like that Boxing though   I'm ordering Trauma Centre Second Opinion on Monday from HMV online.

Can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

hehe! ive got that mario football!! and omg!! its sooo difficult! xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Does anyone have that 'Wii Play' game. If so what games are on it?

I've seen it in Argos and if you buy the game you get a free remote control.


----------



## SAMW (Aug 11, 2004)

Vicki

i've got the play game, theres snooker, target practice, fishing, a tank game, cow racing, quite a few. I like it as theres loads and good value for money as u get a free control (everywhere does a free control with it). Im addicted to the target practice one. 

Sam xx


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

we have it too but have only played it the once, its good for the free control and also helps you learn how to use the control.

We're addicted to doing the fitness training for Wii sports.

Camilla


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

That fitness training....every muscle in my body aches today  

I got a fitness age of 79


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

Don't worry it will go down


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I hope so...I'm not ready for the boneyard  yet!!!!


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

my age on that went down to mid 20's and i was over the moon, then next time i was about 60...i seem to do better on it when i have had a drink or two!!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Wooohooo done my fitness for today and I've got down to 51!!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Well today I've bought Trauma Room Second Opinion...OMG it's fab. It's great cutting people open   I got Big Brain Academy too so I'll have a go of that later on.


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

we've got the brain academy game....bit silly in places but i like it...have to think about the trauma room one now as well then


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

I love Super Paper Mario... never played the original Mario but am addicted to this one! 

Also love playing the random games on smooth moves and wii play when we've had a few     

I dont like the brain academy... says i have a leighweight brain!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Just played big brain academy hmmm..I'm embarrased to say the least. But it seems my strong point is the visualise section.

Ah I'll just keep practising  

As For trauma room...the first couple of operations are quite easy once you've got the hang of it. I'm on Episode 6 which is having to remove four tumours and clear inflammation from a bloke's pancreas   I thought I'd done it, and then another problem cropped up during the operation and I killed my patient  You only get 5 minutes to do your surgery and the Wii controls aren't the easiest things to handle  

Gamestation have Trauma Room on sale now for £34.99


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

I am soooo tempted to get a Wii - everyone says its just fantasic.

I reckon it will be a good way to get some exercise in (i really really need it lol) - am I right?  Is it as good for you as going for a long walk or doing a bit of aerobics?  Lol I hope so if so i'm sold!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Jovigirl,

Definitely get a Wii!!! You get Wii Sports with it. When I first played OMG I ached all over the next day like I'd had a really good workout.

Highly recommend it. Definitely something to put on your list to Santa  

Eeeeek!!!!!!!!!!!! did I really mention something to do with the 'C' word??


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

MrsRedcap said:


> Highly recommend it. Definitely something to put on your list to Santa
> 
> Eeeeek!!!!!!!!!!!! did I really mention something to do with the 'C' word??


YOU Mentioned SANTA, you mentioned Santa, You love christmas    

~Dizzi~


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

OOOOOh i'm too impatient to wait for Santa .... 

Been and bought one today ....... love it!  Everywhere was sold out ... I was ringing round like a lunatic think I found the last one in a 10 mile radius!

I'll have to read back through this thread, see what games are good

I'm one happy bunny


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> MrsRedcap said:
> 
> 
> > Highly recommend it. Definitely something to put on your list to Santa
> ...


Piffle!!!  Still hate it and still should be banned


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

we've got thetrauma room one on our list for dvd/games rental so looking forward to that one coming

xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Trauma Room is fab! Graphics are brilliant!!!


----------



## eli..g (May 9, 2006)

We have a wii its fab, got it back in may. Sports package is great fun i like the fitness testing ......  Dh bought me big brain acadamy, i'm improving slowely!!!  Very!

Will have to try trauma room


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

So glad i found this thread  
I got a Wii for my birthday (29th Oct) but still havent used it yet - with being due a baby in 4 weeks, dp didnt think it was a great idea for me to be jumping around  
Trauma room sounds great, do i need to be energetic to do that or can i perform the op while sitting down  
I suppose it will be a great way to lose weight after the birth  

Sharon x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

You do the operations sitting down   It's fab!


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm off to the shops tomorrow to buy it then - thanks Mrs R
(Long time no speak - hope you're ok)

Sharon xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Shabba

Mario paper is a good one for sitting and playing if you like the old platform style games x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks
It probably wasnt the best time to get one of these consoles    but as mine and dp's birthdays are on the same day we decided to buy each other a really good present cause after this all our money will be spent on bub  
I got him a camcorder - so at least he can record me looking stupid when i can get active on it  

Love the platform games so will have a look at that too

Sharon xx


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hiya
Didn't know if you knew but if you go to the official wii website you can order free plastic covers for your controllers to stop you breaking things if you throw them by accident! They came really quickly.

I only have wii sports and wii play at the moment - I love them though. 

H


----------

